# Going to an ARBA show this weekend! First show of the Year!



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm going to the Dry Your Bunns show in Myrtle Point, oregon this weekend. It's the first show of the year for me. 

Is anyone else going by chance? Or attending other shows soon?


----------



## dewey (Mar 4, 2011)

TheSheepGirl said:
			
		

> I'm going to the Dry Your Bunns show in Myrtle Point, oregon this weekend. It's the first show of the year for me.
> 
> Is anyone else going by chance? Or attending other shows soon?


Have fun, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Mar 5, 2011)

Ahaha. Great name for a show.  

I have "go to an Oregon show" on my to do list but it probably won't happen this year.  I'm taking a break from shows to refocus.  I'll only be at the West Coast Classis in Reno, NV (JW Nationals and all breed show) in April,  RPSCV's Watsonville show in September, Convention in Indianapolis, IN in November, and then Red Bluff in December.  All my favorite shows.  

Have fun in Myrtle Point!  What are you showing?


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 5, 2011)

I showed a young Champagne doe. She placed bottom of the senior class. There were only 2 does int he class. She is only 9 months old and not as mature as the other doe. She should be nice and ready for the show in Canby in May.

I purchased a himalayan netherthand doe while at the show as well. She's nothing special, just a brood doe to go with my broken black otter buck. Her name is Ava.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 6, 2011)

Good job! No DQs?

That was always our first goal. No disqualifications in show. If we could stay on the table then we had a chance at a ribbon.

Don't panic if you don't place well at the first show. Sometimes it's just the judges. We've had rabbits place last in the morning show and win Best of Breed in the afternoon.

On to the next show!

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## cattlecait (Mar 6, 2011)

We have a show here in Wyoming coming up in...June


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

This is like, my 10th ARBA show I believe. I've gotten 1 best of breed, 6 BOV's and 1 BOS.  All of my does were on litters, so I just grabbed and went. I even tattooed her the night before the show, as did my other breeder friends.

I had to laugh at my friend who tattoos his with green ink. All of his Cali's had green blotches on them. LOL. It's all good, though. 

I never go to show I go for the show itself. My friends, selling rabbits, buying new stock, chatting with other rabbit nerds. You know, the usual stuff.





This is KC's Beth, my girl from the show. Her dad has 2 legs and her mom has a Grand champion certificate and number.


----------



## cattlecait (Mar 6, 2011)

What breed is she? I'm at a loss.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Mar 7, 2011)

cattlecait said:
			
		

> What breed is she? I'm at a loss.


She's a Champagne D'Argent


----------



## cattlecait (Mar 7, 2011)

Oooooh okay. I thought so, but I've never seen up close.


----------

